# Radius sur SE/30 et Portrait Display



## Alexandrie (20 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai une carte Radius sur mon SE/30 avec sortie DB9 et un écran Portait Display avec entrée DB15, comment puis-je les connecter ?


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Juin 2019)

Radius a commercialisé plusieurs cartes vidéo pour SE/30, en bundle, carte + écran et c'est pas facile de remplacer l'écran Radius d'origine, les ROM sont adaptés à l'écran avec une fréquence et une résolution atypique, et le câblage était propriétaire.

De mémoire, l'ensemble carte/écran Radius avec une prise DB9 c'est le FPD (Full Page Display) en N&B. 
L'ensemble TPD (Two Page Display) N&B avait une prise BNC
Et c'est le Pivot qui avait une prise DB25... (comme les écrans Apple mais je ne pense pas que ce soit compatible).

L'ensemble Radius FPD avait une résolution de 640x864 comme le Pivot (contre 640x870 pour l'écran Apple Portrait Display), et il y a eu plusieurs modèles avec des fréquences différentes...

Pas sûr que tu puisse y brancher un autre écran que le Radius d'origine, le câble transmet le signal video de la carte et je pense aussi un système de détection d'écran pour s'assurer que le bon écran est branché dessus (sinon, pas de signal video)...


----------



## woz86 (31 Décembre 2020)

J’ai une carte Radius vot sur un de mes SE30 :














Et j’ai vu que sur eBay un écran Radius Pivot était en vente, mais va t’il être compatible avec ma carte et quel câble faut-il pour le relier à la carte, car il ne semble pas être fourni avec l’écran et je ne l’ai pas moi même.


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Décembre 2020)

Ta carte Radius Pivot est une carte couleur, avec un connecteur DB15 (tu as essayé un écran Apple, de mémoire les dernière carte Radius pouvait être raccordé à un écran Apple...).
L'écran sur eBay est un TwoPage Display en N&B avec un connecteur DB9... même en bricolant un câble, pas sûr que ça marche...


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ta carte Radius Pivot est une carte couleur, avec un connecteur DB15 (tu as essayé un écran Apple, de mémoire les dernière carte Radius pouvait être raccordé à un écran Apple...).
> L'écran sur eBay est un TwoPage Display en N&B avec un connecteur DB9... même en bricolant un câble, pas sûr que ça marche...



J’ai répondu trop vite : sur eBay, c’est un Radius Full Page Display (A4 vertical environ) N&B, et pas pivot. 
Le top avec ta carte serait d’en trouver un en couleur qui pivote...


----------



## woz86 (1 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J’ai répondu trop vite : sur eBay, c’est un Radius Full Page Display (A4 vertical environ) N&B, et pas pivot.
> Le top avec ta carte serait d’en trouver un en couleur qui pivote...


Déjà il faudrait que j’essaye avec un écran Apple pour voir si la carte fonctionne bien.
Et le vendeur de l’écran sur EBay vend pas mal de matériel intéressant dont un Macintosh II upgrader en FX ;-)
Il a un petit boîtier à vendre qui me semble intéressant aussi.


----------



## pershing78 (5 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Déjà il faudrait que j’essaye avec un écran Apple pour voir si la carte fonctionne bien.
> Et le vendeur de l’écran sur EBay vend pas mal de matériel intéressant dont un Macintosh II upgrader en FX ;-)
> Il a un petit boîtier à vendre qui me semble intéressant aussi.


bonjour, j'ai cette carte aussi mais en version 2.3 connectée sur un se/30 et un moniteur lcd (avec adaptateur db15 - db-sub) .Je n'arrive qu'à sortir en 4 couleurs   sous os 7.1, au dessus ca bloque au démarrage.  Depuis j'ai trouvé une radius color pivot pour IIsi avec un angle ce qui me permet d'installer également une carte réseau. J'ai réutilisé le câble de la carte précédente  et là ca fonctionne !!... Je sors en 256 couleurs  avec une résolution maxi de 640*480. Le Mac tourne sous macos 7.61. Je  customise celui ci pour le fun 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------

